# Made my first batch of home made medicine today



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I made a ginger honey cough syrup today. I had my son try it and he spit it up and got some chocolate milk. Well so far it's working just like over the counter medicine lol. Actually I tried it too and it's a bit strong but not too bad. I think I need to tone down the ginger a bit.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bio you might also try Honey and Lemon. I have actually made and used Honey and Lemon Cough syrup and it works very well and tastes good.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's our family recipe:
Amish Super Tonic
Use equal parts of freshly chopped or shredded onion, garlic, horseradish, ginger, and cayenne. Can use habanero or jalapeno, too. Fill quart jar with chopped mixture and cover with raw apple cider vinegar. Let stand for 2 to 4 weeks. Strain. Bottle it. I put it in a bottle with a dropper, and drop it down the back of my throat if I don't feel well. Use it at the first sign of illness or sniffles.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Isn't that the Chow-Chow recipe given to those being banished?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Bio you might also try Honey and Lemon. I have actually made and used Honey and Lemon Cough syrup and it works very well and tastes good.


I think I would like that better. I dont think I can grow lemons however. Maybe if I ever get that dream greenhouse.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

And then I remembered that lemons grow on trees LOL


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Wife has made honey and lemon mix for years. My mom gets severe broncitus pretty easy and it works wonders for her. A normal cough its works supremely well on.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Blue ice?????????


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

What do you mean, a slurpie?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

biobacon said:


> And then I remembered that lemons grow on trees LOL


You can get dwarf lemon trees that would fit in a greenhouse.

https://www.fourwindsgrowers.com/index.php


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> You can get dwarf lemon trees that would fit in a greenhouse.
> 
> https://www.fourwindsgrowers.com/index.php


You can grow them in your house, too, if you have the right light and conditions.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can try wild lettuce for coughs, works pretty well but can have side effects we keep syrup made from it for coughs and pain relief - also helps you sleep.

It grows pretty much everywhere and is easy to make, the syrup tastes like $*^@ but it works.


We keep ginger on hand for upset stomachs.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote from a famous herbalist teaching Appalachian medicine. “Wild cherry bark acts as stimulating expectorant for lung congestion and coughs”. (Prunus serotina).

“It relieves symptoms of inflammation and irritation caused by cold, bronchitis, and pneumonia, and also reduces fevers.” “It has a sedating effect on the nerves and heart, making it effective treatment of fevers, heart palpitations and general weakness. It can be used as a sedative for restlessness and insomnia caused by cold symptoms.”

Cherries, peaches and apples are all in the same plant family. All of them contain “Hydrocyanic compounds”, wild cherry trees foremost, peach trees second.

The reason you buy cherry flavored cough syrup... 100 years ago you could go to a pharmacy and buy “cyanide water” for a cough. It was made from cherry bark, it had a cherry flavor. It contained cyanide derived from cherry bark. Big Pharma built on this for 4 generations, everything is cherry flavored.

When digested these “Hydrocyanic compounds” from cherry trees are converted to cyanide (parts per million, not a lethal dose) in our bodies. It’s a suppressant of our muscular system. It suppresses coughs!

Never let goats feed on cherry tree or peach leaves in the fall. These hydrocyanic compounds concentrate in the leaves in the fall. The cyanide is strong enough to kill goats and sheep if they eat enough

Long story short… Cherry bark has a long history as a cough suppressant in folk medicine. It’s still used to this day by herbalists in cold and flu formulas.


----------

